# im so tired of this



## nancy1966 (Sep 2, 2011)

Im 41 yo female. A month ago i started with left abd pain that was relieved with going to the bathroom. I had loose stools for a couple of days. never felt completely well but better, had a dx of diverticulits 6 years ago but my colonoscopy was perfect. My guts are sore, firey, achy and it feels like i hafta poo everyeime i eat. My back is sore like i hsve been vomiting. it also feels like a baby is kicking me, like when u are pregnanat. I have soft stools, grainy, pebbles, mucous and water sometimes at the same seating. Im getting nervous. i can also here liquid moving on the left side when i go to the bathroom from under my rib area on down. Am i crazy? doc is checking me for parasites, cdiff and gluten intolerance. I dont know if i can wait that long. ive lost 8 pounds in a month.


----------



## Nicolas (Sep 3, 2011)

If you've got IBS, you should not be losing weight I believe.I suggest you wait for the results, it's really the only thing you can do.You could also of course get a second opinion with another doctor, there is no harm in that Be strong & good luck.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello Nancy,Sounds like it could be IBS. . .or something related. I had many of those symptoms from about age 20 on. I was not a good patient-advocate for myself, so I let doctor after doctor tell me it was anxiety. The diarrahea? Oh that only happens when you're stressed, right? They would say to me. Followed by 'relax, think happy thoughts, exercise' and honestly other moronic nonsense.I get painted with the 'in my head' diagnosis every time I go unless it's something completely visible to the naked eye. That's because I had deprsesion which was untreated for a long time. Now I'm doing well with it, so if it isn't a flu or illness they can see or define as an infection it must be 'anxiety' and headpats and go home. It began to get so bad 6 years ago that I could not work and often could not leave home because of pain, nausea, and diarrhea.I think it took a dozen doctors before one ordered a lactose tolerance test. I am completely lactose intolerant. I can't use lactaid before whole dairy such as milk, ice cream, cream, cheese (though cheese sauces seem to be ok). Even the drops don't help enough. It seems a bit similar to a complete milk allergy at this point.I can't drink soy milk or use those products because it gives me incredible and FAST diarrhea. But at least I found that out after only a couple of weeks of experimenting. Almond or any nut milk or product is out because I am very allergic.That's just the lactose side. On the IBS side I am still figuring out the big trigger foods - I did actually start keeping a food journal in early July and it's a long process just to see any patterns but I seem to tolerate tomato pasta sauces much better than dairy products, and graham crackers better than fibre supplements. Whoop de doo huh? lol One can't live on those things alone.Before the two diagnoses, I wasn't eating anymore. I was never hungry, and constantly having diarrhea/pain/cramps and nausea. I might eat a very small thing once a day, like a pudding cup. Most days would be me playing on the computer, apologizing to the dog for being such a bad owner as I hobbled back and forth between toilet and bedroom, and often feeling exhausted. While of course the people around me treated me like a hypochondriac.I don't remember what I weighed in January but I was a size 12. I am now a loose size 6. I don't think I've continued to lose weight, but as the gas and bloating went down I literally dropped four sizes last month. When I finally went to the doctor, pitchfork in hand and ready to burn his farmhouse if he didn't find some answers, I had woken up that morning with a pain that was 9/10, and after having so much diarrhea I wasn't sure if I was going to throw up or pass out, I went to see him. I got the skeptic ####. But at least he ordered the decent set of tests.I rate my pain out of 10, 10 being more painful than the most painful thing I have ever felt. Or so painful I fear I will pass out, which is kinda the same. Today it's a 7 which is still an improvement. Bear in mind this is only about a month post-diagnosis. Diagnosis was lactose intolerance with "Oh you may have IBS but that's a stress thing". Which I'd heard from the doctor before him (not the lactose part) so I hadn't taken it seriously at the time. Now I do, and think I'll find a new doctor. My favourite was 'a touch of IBS', and I thought whoa, do people have a 'touch' of crohn's disease or diabetes or high blood pressure? No. They have the illness, to whatever degree.I am not 'touched' by IBS-D, doctor dude, my entire world is rocked by it. When I go pee and DON'T have diarrhea I am shocked. When I eat something and don't have cramps, nausea and pain fifteen minutes later followed by the same gurgling you've heard, Nancy,that is a milestone day for me. I've personally kept charmin in business this summer. IBS is not an airy light 'thing' like a minor flu or a tummy ache. You need to beat the drums, even though you probably feel so sick you secretly think it might be nice if you were rendered comatose until a solution could be found. Take the feeling bad and put all that into healthy 'I WILL feel good' energy. Accept no vagueness or substitutions for proper health care.I had a few really tremendously awesome days. I cried the day I could mow the lawn, wash the dishes, make the bed AND take the dog for exercise. The first day I had no diarrhea is stamped into my memory now. Yesterday, for nearly all the waking hours, I didn't have pain or nausea or bloat or gurgling. I had diarrhea all night and all today, so I have to figure out what I ate that might have not helped, but at least I have a plan and some tools.Things that could help you, before you get all the results in:- Fibre (the supplement, or soluble kind) though I started it and may stop because of how I feel today, it's something to try- Probiotics (I started a high dose too fast and it was awful, but they help many people and I will try again on a lower dose. Big difference between 9 billion and 500million cells)- Graham crackers, oatmeal (if it can become your friend or already is - in my case at least I let it be my neighbor for now)- Water water water water (for dehydration)- Ginger gravol - it actually works, and just one caplet does it for me- Immodium? Not sure but you may know if it's safe or adviseable- Flat gingerale, no carbonated stuff, no straws, no cafeine, no fatty foods, etc (You see why it's so hard for me to find stuff to eat right now?lol)- Exercise after eating or when feeling the worst (sounds nutty but I'm allergic to nuts, so you know it must actually work or I wouldn't say it - a moderate walk, even around the block a couple times does help a LOT with all the gurgling and gas pushing and bloating and feeling that your stomach will explode etc)If you're bored you could record the gurgling and play it backward and see if it makes more sense that way. I plan to do this later if I don't feel better.It's about managing IT, not letting IT manage YOU. I know that you can do it. Be a Woman Warrior and don't take anything but results and treatments for an answer.


----------

